# 1st post



## pitbull10 (May 12, 2016)

hey Im here glad to be in a forum with other iron addicts


----------



## the_predator (May 13, 2016)

The Steriodsfax family would like to welcome you to IMF. If you have any questions please feel free to pm myself or anyone of our SF reps.


----------



## brazey (May 15, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

Welcome...


----------

